# Wow some of these intros are HEAVY!



## curiouswife4 (Oct 15, 2019)

Wow some of these intros here are HEAVY!

Hello all,

I am married to the coolest guy ever, no pressure, no assumptions, no expectations. So far life has been amazing, of course a few bumps and hiccups here and there. 

I am joining your forum because of curiosity. I do not have much time with other adults to chat about the things you do here and it would be nice to do so. I have read many many posts here and am fascinated by them and everyone here. 

My husband and I are now VERY monogamous even though we were not so wise before marriage so we have both had our fair share of "other sex." Been there done that, nothing has come close to what we have now. 

We are in the fitness and athletic world and going through some of those darned body changes whether we like it or not. Healthy or not, life just keeps on changing you doesn't it? 

I look forward to chatting. Blessings to all.


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

Welcome.....Consider yourself lucky!


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

ok....I'll listen to Thumper's father.

Welcome! Glad you have a good marriage. You will learn a lot here.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi!

There are other happy people here. Myself included. Happy, but not always roses and unicorn farts. I came here before our 20th anniversary, just curious about marriage in general. Holy crap, not what I was expecting.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm happily married 25+. Did not happen over night. But this site helped a lot by pointing out what I thought was right in my marriage but in reality wrong. Now that it is sorted life is much better. 

Welcome aboard.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM.


----------

